# Rear Corner Steadies



## 93009 (May 1, 2005)

Hello,
I have a Swift Royale Ensign SE 620, does anyone know where i can get hold of some rear corner steadies for it, either self fit or fitted.

cheers

Mike


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

If they will fit (see no up-front reason why not), I would recommend the type that are sold by CAK (www.caktanks.co.uk).

They are extremely quick and easy to use, and very robust. This type was factory fitted to my new 'van, and so far I rate them better at stabilising than the wind-down type I've had on any previous 'van. (including the electric ones on my previous Benimar).

Depending on length required, between £40 and £50 a pair from CAK.

The website has for years been minimal, but they will send the catalogue (a very useful book) if you request by email.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

A dealer wanted £400 to fit corner steadies to my last van. A bought a pair of bog standard wind down types for £45 then made a model bracket from scraps of wood, took to a local welding fabricators who copied it in 1/4 inch angled steel for £58 a pair. I then fitted some 20mm oak flooring planks to the van underside and attached brackets & steadies with self tap coach screws. 

Voila - cheap set of steadies.

Trevor


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike
Here are acouple of places to get them

>>>>>>>Link to leisureshopdirect.com<<<<<<<<

>>>>>> an Ebay supplier <<<<<<

Mike


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Hi all, anyone got any pictures of how they have fitted corner steadies that could be shared with us?

Ralph


----------

